
Git as a NoSql database (2016) - jeswin
https://www.kenneth-truyers.net/2016/10/13/git-nosql-database/
======
arnon
We were discussing esoteric databases yesterday in the office, and this came
up.

The only thing on my mind was: Your scientists were so preoccupied with
whether or not they could, they didn’t stop to think if they should.

Disclaimer: We are a bit esoteric as well, we are a GPU based database
([http://www.sqream.com](http://www.sqream.com))

